# Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten



## fischflocke (10. Oktober 2007)

*Mitpächter für Angelteich in Witten gesucht*

Hallo,
ich habe ein ca. 3500 qm großes Grundstück gepachtet mit 2 große Teiche ca. 50 x 20 Meter und 1 Teich ca. 15 x 15 Meter. Habe dieses Jahr sehr viel Arbeit darin investiert um die Teiche zu säubern, Baumschnitt etc. Jetzt wird mir das aber zu viel. Ich möchte das Grundstück nicht abgeben, aber ich würde gerne so 3 Leute dabeihaben. Im Moment sind ca. 1000 Forellen (kleine und große) sowie Karpfen und Schleie sowie Rotaugen usw. enthalten. Die Teichanlage ist in Witten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse da mitzumachen? Ich bezahle ca. 1000 EURO im Jahr dafür an Pacht. Meldet euch mal.


----------



## Koschimitzu (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Hallo , 
wo genau liegen die Teiche in Witten ? ...
Ich und ein bekannter hätten interesse dabei mitzumachen


----------



## flasha (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Was würd das im Jahr pro Person kosten?


----------



## fischflocke (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Hallo,
wenn Sie und ihr Bekannter Interesse haben, sollten wir uns zuerst kennenlernen.
Danach alles weitere.
Telefon 02302/203093
Meine E-Mail ist rainerbansemir@freenet.de.

Gruß


----------



## fischflocke (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Hallo,
ich habe kein Interesse dabei Geld zu verdienen.
Pacht etc. werden untereinander gerecht aufgeteilt.

Gruß


----------



## flasha (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Nein, nein. Meinte ja nur wenn es aufgeteilt wird wie hoch dann der Aufwand wäre. Ungefährer Wert ~


----------



## Koschimitzu (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

kannste dir ja wohl ausrechnen, wenn er ihm jahr ca 1000€ alleine bezahlt - und wenn 2-3 Person dazu kommen sind ist etwa 250€ pP an Pacht kosten .


----------



## flasha (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Ach  Man hab das glatt überlesen mit den 1000€  Ja danke. Gibt es denn Bilder von deinem Grundstück? 250€ ist eigentlich noch im Rahmen aber da wären noch die Anfahrtskosten. Wären 50km für mich von Menden aus...


----------



## fischflocke (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Hallo,
nun mal 2 Bilder von der Anlage. Habe Sie auf folgenden Link gesetzt.

http://freenet-homepage.de/Ferienhaus-Freiburg-Elbe/Teichanlage.htm


----------



## Viking78 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Wow, sieht traumhaft aus  :l

leider zu weit weg von mir :-(


----------



## flasha (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Echt eine Klasse Anlage.


----------



## kevin1986 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

bitte bei mir melden!!!! habe großes interesse mit einzusteigen


----------



## Mike31121973 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Abs :Herr Mike Maaßen
              Falkenstraße.3
52531 Übach Palenberg
Te.02451-7197199
Handy.0163-7787049
Mail:mike.maassen@freenet.de

Wenn du noch leute suchst die mitmachen dan melde dich bitte bei mir .Würde mich sehr freuen was von ihnen zu hören.Ein Foto per Mail wäre nicht schlecht.

MFG Mike Maaßen


----------



## AtilaS (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Suchst Du immer noch Leute die Dich unterstützen wollen ???


----------



## C.K. (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Habt Ihr gesehen, dass der Thread schon ein Jahr alt ist?
Ich würde den Ersteller mal eine PN schicken, da er sich seit einen Monat nicht mehr eingeloggt hat.
Ansonsten kann ich nur die Löschung der persönlichen Daten empfehlen, damit da kein Schindluder getrieben werden kann.


----------



## Karpfenpapa (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelteich in Witten zu verpachten*

Is ja auch schon alles ein bisschen länger her oder?


----------

